# Corps end-of- the year trips



## PARA_0401 (3 Jun 2005)

:threat:*RSM Wilson here, i was just interested in hearing all of the different end of the year trips that some cores are having. Here at 2525 Pickering we're going white water rafting during the weekend of june 24 in the ottawa river. So share what ur trips are and what u think about them.*
- Have a good one jumper :warstory:


----------



## Jonny Boy (3 Jun 2005)

isn't there a thread on this already? i could be dreaming. 

my corp did not go on a end of the year trip this year. detachment kept telling us that every place we wanted to go was out of the area and we could not go there. the past 3 years i have been a cadet though we have gone to 
2002- Niagara falls
2003- Ottawa (war museum, cenotaph, Parliament)
2004- Quebec (white water rafting on the Ottawa river) i would have to say i was disappointed in it though. when i went with my school white water rafting a year earlier is was on much rougher water.

all the seniors in my corp( Sgt and up) do go on a seniors weekend every year. basically we all go stay at a cottage and swim and have a good time. it is not cadet related so it is pretty cool.


----------



## q_1966 (3 Jun 2005)

Our Corps just has an end of the year Ex ...Speaking of which, ours is coming up in a week or two


----------



## ouyin2000 (3 Jun 2005)

im kind of surprised that as a Chief Warant Officer and RSM of your corps, you do not know how to spell "corps" correctly... :


----------



## Burrows (3 Jun 2005)

ouyin2000 said:
			
		

> im kind of surprised that as a Chief Warant Officer and RSM of your corps, you do not know how to spell "corps" correctly... :


  How many times must I ask that you stop beating me to it?


----------



## Zedic_1913 (3 Jun 2005)

Kyle Burrows said:
			
		

> How many times must I ask that you stop beating me to it?


My cadet corps took 66 cadets plus staff to Ottawa last weekend .... made it a "fun" weekend from a senior NCO perspective.


----------



## yoman (3 Jun 2005)

Were going to go see a baseball game  : I dont like baseball....


----------



## Jonny Boy (3 Jun 2005)

yoman said:
			
		

> Were going to go see a baseball game   : I don'tlike baseball....



my corp went to the jays opener at the skydome. yes the skydome. i will never refer to it as the rogers center. that change mad me so mad. we get free tickets from them every year. it is sort of a thankyou for my corp doing the bluejays Christmasparty everyyear.


----------



## dano (3 Jun 2005)

557 is going midnight bowling! 1am-8. After Annual.
Unlimited food and drink. The best part.


----------



## yoman (3 Jun 2005)

Oops I also forgot the other one we did (ya we sorta had 2, had to have done tag day to go to the baseball one). We also had a boat cruise on the Ottawa river, was realy fun, dancing, music and all. Would of been a bit better if it wasn't raining.


----------



## PARA_0401 (3 Jun 2005)

ouyin2000 said:
			
		

> im kind of surprised that as a Chief Warant Officer and RSM of your corps, you do not know how to spell "corps" correctly... :



I didn't put this topic up so that some immature RSM can come along and try to criticize me for putting an "e" instead of a "p" in the word corps. I'm pretty cure that there are probably a lot of things that i can criticize you about.....grow up. ^-^


----------



## Ranger (3 Jun 2005)

Play nice now...easy kids.

I've quit cadets..but my previous corps (Queen's York Ranger's 2799) is going to London. I'm not sure what they're doing yet.
I'm joining the Reserves with the Queen's York Rangers.


----------



## Burrows (3 Jun 2005)

Chief Wilson (Jumper) said:
			
		

> I didn't put this topic up so that some immature RSM can come along and try to criticize me for putting an "e" instead of a "p" in the word corps. I'm pretty cure that there are probably a lot of things that i can criticize you about.....grow up. ^-^


Check your PM's


----------



## Saorse (4 Jun 2005)

Our Corps has never gone on an "end of the year trip." Ever.


----------



## purple peguin (4 Jun 2005)

Our *CORPS* hasn't done to many year end trips in the 2 full years i have been there, I know tomorrow we are going on a garbage clean-up. Doesn't that sound fun  : 10 am is to early on sunday for me.


----------



## Ranger (4 Jun 2005)

My previous corps' Annual Parade is tomorrow at 1:30 i believe...i can't wait to see everyone again. I miss them...

Also, the past two relaxation weekends we did were;
2003: Grundy Lake Provincial Park
2004: Cypress Lake
Our corps always goes camping...it's always so much fun. I'll definately miss it this year.


----------



## Jonny Boy (4 Jun 2005)

Q.Y. RANG said:
			
		

> My previous corps' Annual Parade is tomorrow at 1:30 i believe...i can't wait to see everyone again. I miss them...
> 
> Also, the past two relaxation weekends we did were;
> 2003: Grundy Lake Provincial Park
> ...



ya i am going to try and go over and see the annual to. i know a bunch of cadets from 2799 that did L&C in 04.  i had my annual today. it was pretty good. i got to carry a saber (sword) and i won the award for best ranger cadet (most qualities of a ranger cadet). i also finally got he legion medal of excellence.

would you be able to tell me were exactly the annual is, i  know it is at some community center but i am from toronto and i don't know Aurora to well


----------



## GGHG_Cadet (4 Jun 2005)

My corps has been to a few summer/end of the year trips. 
The ones I can remember are:
Barbados
Ottawa(a couple times)
Huntsville


----------



## 1913_kicks_ass (5 Jun 2005)

-Hutch- said:
			
		

> my corp went to the jays opener at the skydome. yes the skydome. i will never refer to it as the rogers center. that change mad me so mad. we get free tickets from them every year. it is sort of a thankyou for my corp doing the bluejays Christmasparty everyyear.



yeah, that whole "Rogers Center" thing isn't going anywhere anyone who was born and raised when it was called the Shydome is always going to call it that! Some people are so retarded.

anyways as to second Zedic_1913 ...yes the Ottawa trip was OK...it was kind of boring though spending 4 hours in an aviation museum. 

Oh, PS Garrison Annual this weekend was Pro guys!! Anyone from 41, 76, 1913, and 2525 Congrats on a job well done!! and Congratulations to the two RSM's that got that medal that i cant remember what its called!!


----------



## condor888000 (5 Jun 2005)

Hey don't insult that museum! I've spent many a tuesday night in uniform there............and walked into several of the planes while carrying the flags..........stupid planes.........*shakes fist*


----------



## 1feral1 (5 Jun 2005)

Chief Wilson (Jumper) said:
			
		

> I didn't put this topic up so that some immature RSM can come along and try to criticize me for putting an "e" instead of a "p" in the word corps. I'm pretty cure that there are probably a lot of things that i can criticize you about.....grow up. ^-^



Come on Chief, pull your head in and lead by example.


----------



## Zedic_1913 (5 Jun 2005)

1913_Cpl said:
			
		

> anyways as to second Zedic_1913 ...yes the Ottawa trip was OK...it was kind of boring though spending 4 hours in an aviation museum.





			
				condor888000 said:
			
		

> Hey don't insult that museum! I've spent many a tuesday night in uniform there............and walked into several of the planes while carrying the flags..........stupid planes.........*shakes fist*


You parade there?? :S



			
				1913_Cpl said:
			
		

> Congratulations to the two RSM's that got that medal that i cant remember what its called!!


Thanks, and the medal is called the Lord Strathcona Medal.


----------



## PARA_0401 (6 Jun 2005)

Zedic_1913 said:
			
		

> You parade there?? :S
> Thanks, and the medal is called the Lord Strathcona Medal.



Yeah congrats zedic, i knew u would have eventually gotten a third.lol. I'll be at ur change of rsm parade on sunday. Good job on the weekend as well.


----------



## cpl-cam (6 Jun 2005)

condor888000 said:
			
		

> Hey don't insult that museum! I've spent many a tuesday night in uniform there............and walked into several of the planes while carrying the flags..........stupid planes.........*shakes fist*



I love the National Aviation Museum. I was there last summer and i was awesome, I spent hours in there. I wish the museum in Winnipeg had that kind of room!


----------



## Zedic_1913 (6 Jun 2005)

Chief Wilson said:
			
		

> Yeah congrats zedic, i knew u would have eventually gotten a third.lol. I'll be at ur change of rsm parade on sunday. Good job on the weekend as well.


Thanks, yeah annual this year should be a good parade ... hoping to "go out with a bang."  Good job to you this weekend as well.


----------



## condor888000 (6 Jun 2005)

If its a big aviation museum in Ottawa then yes. Its pretty nice for the aviation classes but sucks if you're on flags. A couple of the wings/rotors have marks on them from a flag bearer who wasn't paying attention.......


----------



## 1913_kicks_ass (6 Jun 2005)

Chief Wilson said:
			
		

> Yeah congrats zedic, i knew u would have eventually gotten a third.lol. I'll be at your change of rsm parade on sunday. Good job on the weekend as well.



Change of RSM Parade??? What when is this???....And who's getting RSM?..Butterfield or Iverson?


----------



## Ranger (6 Jun 2005)

The Annual parade was by far the most AMAZING parade I've ever seen from those cadets. It was...wow. 
It was at the Aurora Community Centre. But yeah, it was so great. They've come a long way from Christmas.
Everyone is going to miss our RSM and the three Sergeant Majors that mugged out too.


----------



## Jonny Boy (7 Jun 2005)

Q.Y. RANG said:
			
		

> The Annual parade was by far the most AMAZING parade I've ever seen from those cadets. It was...wow.
> It was at the Aurora Community Centre. But yeah, it was so great. They've come a long way from Christmas.
> Everyone is going to miss our RSM and the three Sergeant Majors that mugged out too.



ya i was there to. it was a nice parade. a little different than i have ever seen anyother annual parade before though

i just didn't understand why the rsm had a sword and did not do the sword drill. he just kept it n its sheath.


----------



## ouyin2000 (7 Jun 2005)

-Hutch- said:
			
		

> i just didn't understand why the rsm had a sword and did not do the sword drill. he just kept it n its sheath.


simply because as a cadet, he is not supposed to draw his sword...

myself and my CSM sometimes wear swords for CO's parade, but by no means do we draw them


----------



## Jonny Boy (8 Jun 2005)

ouyin2000 said:
			
		

> simply because as a cadet, he is not supposed to draw his sword...
> 
> myself and my CSM sometimes wear swords for CO's parade, but by no means do we draw them



for my annual parade there were the rsm and the 2 ssm's that carried swords. we did all the sword drill. if you are going to carry a sword than you should do the drill. if you don't there is not point in having the sword.

i should also add we had to act like officers. you know fall in once the parade marched in and fall out before the parade marches off. we got the swords from our regiment. it is like when a cadet has a rifle you will salute the proper way with a rifle , so why not salute the proper way with a sword?


----------



## Zedic_1913 (8 Jun 2005)

Anyone may feel free to correct me if I'm wrong .... my understanding is swords are for officers.  The exception to this is for colours (in the military).  Also I've heard that in some regiments the RSM carries a sword, but tradition dictates that the sword is only drawn from its sheath on a trooping of the colours ceremony.

Cadets are not officers, thus in my opinion should not be entitled to carry swords.


----------



## ouyin2000 (8 Jun 2005)

we're permitted to carry them as a part of our uniform for special parades (like COs parade and our ACR), but are not permitted to draw them because we are not officers


----------



## Ranger (8 Jun 2005)

ouyin2000 said:
			
		

> we're permitted to carry them as a part of our uniform for special parades (like COs parade and our ACR), but are not permitted to draw them because we are not officers


Exactly


----------



## Saorse (8 Jun 2005)

Back on topic of the thread, my Corps is having an end-of-the-year pizza party tomorrow night at our LHQ. Not a trip, but something!


----------



## Jonny Boy (9 Jun 2005)

ouyin2000 said:
			
		

> we're permitted to carry them as a part of our uniform for special parades (like COs parade and our ACR), but are not permitted to draw them because we are not officers



meh what ever. when the regiment tells use to stop doing it we will stop. if you have a "part of your uniform" you should do all the drill that is entitled to that part of uniform. like with a rife you do rife drill, mace you do mace drill. all i am saying is if you have a sword you should do sword drill, other wise you should not have it. and maybe cadets should not have swords. i am not going to argue that point, simply because there is no point. 

like i said at the beginning   meh what ever.


----------



## Ranger (9 Jun 2005)

Well, for a Cadet Master Warrant Officer you think you could be a little more mature about it..."meh whatever" sure isn't mature.


----------



## Zedic_1913 (9 Jun 2005)

-Hutch- said:
			
		

> all i am saying is if you have a sword you should do sword drill, other wise you should not have it.


So if my CO happened to own a pacestick .... they should carry it on parade and do the drill associated with that?  Evidently not, as they are an officer and not a NCM.  Same thing should apply for swords.  Carrying a sword in it's sheath serves the purpose of maintaining tradition, so just because they're not doing drill with it doesn't mean they shouldn't be carrying it.



			
				-Hutch- said:
			
		

> like i said at the beginning   meh what ever.


With an attitude like that, I'm glad your not one of my MWOs.


----------



## ouyin2000 (9 Jun 2005)

Zedic_1913 said:
			
		

> ...With an attitude like that, I'm glad your not one of my MWOs.


I have to agree, poorly motivated seniors only leads to poorly motivated cadets, which in the future will become poorly motivated seniors, and it all rolls down hill from there.


----------



## yoman (9 Jun 2005)

-Hutch- said:
			
		

> meh what ever. when the regiment tells use to stop doing it we will stop. if you have a "part of your uniform" you should do all the drill that is entitled to that part of uniform. like with a rife you do rife drill, mace you do mace drill. all i am saying is if you have a sword you should do sword drill, other wise you should not have it. and maybe cadets should not have swords. i am not going to argue that point, simply because there is no point.
> 
> like i said at the beginning    meh what ever.



At my unit everybody that has a sword draws it when the time comes. They salute with the sword drawn etc. I find it pretty neat. Now weather its allowed or not is another topic.


----------



## Jonny Boy (9 Jun 2005)

Q.Y. RANG said:
			
		

> Well, for a Cadet Master Warrant Officer you think you could be a little more mature about it..."meh whatever" sure isn't mature.



the meh what ever was not meant as immature. it was meant as a OK so cadets may not be permitted to draw swords OK i will not be doing it again. i also wanted to prevent any thing Else being said by saying that, but it seems some people took it a different was than intended. i should of been more clear than meh what ever.



			
				Zedic_1913 said:
			
		

> So if my CO happened to own a pacestick .... they should carry it on parade and do the drill associated with that?  Evidently not, as they are an officer and not a NCM.  Same thing should apply for swords.  Carrying a sword in it's sheath serves the purpose of maintaining tradition, so just because they're not doing drill with it doesn't mean they shouldn't be carrying it.
> 
> 
> With an attitude like that, I'm glad your not one of my MWOs.



there was a thing called a swagger stick. it served almost the same purpose as a pacestick, or drill cane if i am not mistaken.

and your last comment, with a attitude like that i am glad that you are not my RSM. dont be so uptight about everything. just relax a little. 





			
				ouyin2000 said:
			
		

> I have to agree, poorly motivated seniors only leads to poorly motivated cadets, which in the future will become poorly motivated seniors, and it all rolls down hill from there.



one little comment does not mean a cadet is poorly motivated. and i think there is a difference between being a cadet on parades and being a cadet on this website. dont judge a book by its cover is all i am trying to say.


----------



## Zedic_1913 (9 Jun 2005)

yoman said:
			
		

> Now weather its allowed or not is another topic.


Swords are not authorized for Air Cadets .... I believe the only exception is when staffing at an Army or Sea 
CSTC where thier job requires them to use one ... but as you said, thats another topic altogether.



			
				-Hutch- said:
			
		

> i should of been more clear than meh what ever.


Saying something like "meh, whatever" implies that you simply do not care.



			
				-Hutch- said:
			
		

> and your last comment with a attitude like that i am you are not my RSM. so uptight about everything. just relax a little.


If this statement made sense I could probably comment better, however I assure you I am not uptight about everything .... but I do ensure my MWOs are properly motivated to carry out their tasks.



			
				-Hutch- said:
			
		

> one little comment does not mean a cadet is poorly motivated. and i think there is a difference between being a cadet on parades and being a cadet on this website. dont judge a book by its cover is all i am trying to say.


You have indicated your cadet rank on this website, although there is no "pulling rank" here, you do still carry your rank and I'm sure people regard you as such ... for this reason I feel it is appropriate to conduct yourself in a professional manner.

I'm not looking to start an argument here, so I am finished at this ... any further discussion should be done by PMs.


----------



## Jonny Boy (9 Jun 2005)

Zedic_1913 said:
			
		

> If this statement made sense I could probably comment better, however I assure you I am not uptight about everything .... but I do ensure my MWOs are properly motivated to carry out their tasks.



oops. just realized i didn't finish that sentence. it is fixed now.



			
				Zedic_1913 said:
			
		

> I'm not looking to start an argument here, so I am finished at this ... any further discussion should be done by PMs.



OK good plan


----------



## condor888000 (9 Jun 2005)

Zedic_1913 said:
			
		

> Swords are not authorized for Air Cadets .... I believe the only exception is when staffing at an Army or Sea
> CSTC where thier job requires them to use one ... but as you said, thats another topic altogether.


Correct Zedic, and thats all there is too it. No Air cadets should parde with swords at LHQ. CSTC's only and that only as you said.


----------



## Saorse (10 Jun 2005)

Heck, be happy you even had the sword experience. I know I sure didn't.


----------



## alan_li_13 (10 Jun 2005)

> Heck, be happy you even had the sword experience. I know I sure didn't. Smiley



lol, come on people, you make it sound like its as good as sex.  ;D
Sure, it's fun and you get to brag about it, but its just holding a long pointy thing. Its a great tradition that symbolizes authority and power but I think its overrated. I think just being in front of a significantly sized group of dignified people all with a common goal under your leadership and guidance beats out a shiny piece of metal anyday.

Anyways, we digress...I remember one end of the year cadet corps trip when we went to Ottawa. We had our own dedication at the Cenotaph, and we went to the War meuseum. I got a picture of myself straddling the tank with the main gun pointing out from between my legs,  > (Of course, that was when i was a immature trooper. I would never do that nowadays)


----------



## Jonny Boy (10 Jun 2005)

ya that was an awesome trip. i think i was a cpl. i was in my dreams when i saw the tunic that sir Issac Brock was killed in.

that man was by far the best leader and the best war hero i have ever heard of. we owe him allot.but we cant forget Tecumseh


----------



## q_1966 (10 Jun 2005)

-Hutch- said:
			
		

> there was a thing called a swagger stick. it served almost the same purpose as a pacestick, or drill cane if i am not mistaken.



I believe the swagger stick is the origins of the drill cane
http://www.diggerhistory.info/pages-equip/pace-stick.htm

Anyways, back on topic.

In addition to the EX were having this weekend, for our last parade night, our corps is getting a tour of the Rap Attack facilitys. *Hopes to see someone repel out of helicopter*


----------



## GunnerySgtHartman (28 Jun 2005)

My unit usually plans there end of the year trip for the march break, this year the cadets went to Florida for 7 days.


----------



## armygurl_557 (29 Jun 2005)

GunnerySgtHartman said:
			
		

> My unit usually plans there end of the year trip for the march break, this year the cadets went to Florida for 7 days.



Wow! Is your corps really small? Because I know that our corps could never afford that with our size.. 180 cadets.. We went cosmis bowling, and then as always we had our seniors only party..[which is held by a senior every year, organized out side of cadets, incase anyone was wondering why they would hold an activity like that for only a select few] which was awesome..


----------



## C/Sgt. King (4 Jul 2005)

*Well, this was an almost an end of the year trip but,,every year our cadet corp sends 20 senior cadets to Washington to Quantico to do some military training with the Marines. But my C.O. wanted to do something different this year. So 28 deserving cadets were chosen to attend "Operation Europebound". We travelled overseas to participate in the celebrations of the 60th anniversary of the liberation of Holland at the end of the second world war contributed greatly to Canadian troops. First we travelled to France and checked out tons of amazing battlefields before making our way to Holland for the many parades and ceremonies. This was an absolutely amazing experience. Check out the link if you want to see what we actually did. 

  *http://www.peelpoliceboard.ca/pages/news/2005/newsrelease-apr15.htm

The only thing that pissed me off was reading about these kids from each province who were picked to go overseas with the veterans.They got all this press release on how they were such good kids for doing this and how all canadian youth should be this way. Hello--what do we do every week? Being the fact that we are a military affiliated organization- I figured maybe we would also be interested and have the outmost respect for eveything that vets did for our country.  Nah-- not us  :


----------

